# hi



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

hi, ive just checked out the chat and theres no one there :? does anyone know the best time to go in to chat, also is there anyone out there who wants to chat, anyone from uk as well, just feeling a little lost  at the moment as im a newbie, byeeeeeeee manda xx


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

hey mandshere,
yeah i want to know why no ones in the chatroom.


----------

